# TASCAM DP-03 Digital Portastudio



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been considering getting some recording equipment lately and was wondering if anyone has used one of these or something similar? Your thoughts on this or something similar would be most helpful.









[h=2]Product Description[/h]The DP-03 Digital Portastudio gives you the freedom to record two tracks at a time at CD quality to affordable SD/SDHC cards using XLR microphone preamps or a pair of built-in condenser microphones. During recording you can manipulate reverb and the 2-band EQ using dedicated knobs for simple operation. When your production is finished, easily transfer it to your computer via a USB 2.0 cord or burned onto a CD using an internal drive. 

A pair of inputs can be routed to any tracks, providing condenser microphones with phantom power when required. The DP-03 inputs also include 1/4" line and instrument level switches for recording sources like drum machines, guitar, and bass. A chromatic tuner and metronome are built in for assembling polished performances. Once recorded, tracks can be bounced, autopunched, and edited.

Like the DP-02 before it, the DP-03 uses an array of dedicated controls for mixing, combined with a simple menu interface for editing and other features. New mastering effects like EQ and multiband compression have been added for radio-ready masters. With so much power in a compact package, the DP-03 makes recording affordable, portable, and fun.
[h=3]Features[/h]

8-track Digital Portastudio with CD Burner
Records to SD/SDHC Card media
Import audio tracks from CD
Built-in stereo condenser microphone
Two XLR microphone inputs with phantom power
1/4" stereo line inputs
Switchable instrument-level input for guitar/bass direct recording
Multiband mastering effects
2-band EQ per track
Internal reverb processor with dedicated send per track
Chromatic tuner and metronome
Track editing, autopunch, and bounce features
Compact and lightweight


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I had looked at the Tascam but ended up with the Zoom H4N. I'm still finding my way around it but so far am pleased.
I really liked what the Tascam offered but when it came right down to it I thought that for me fiddling around at home by myself the onboard guitar and amp sounds, combined with the portability of the Zoom, trumped the extra tracks and CD burner on the Tascam.
i don't think there is any right answer with this stuff - just make your best guess and dive in!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The zoom with at least 6 xlr inputs should be a starting point. Finally these werent very conducive to getting good final mixes.

I've concluded that a quality interface with the $60 reaper program and you're off to the races. 

I bought a used ART tubefire 8 for $240. 8 in 4 tubes to warm up the 8 channels. 

Getting ideas down. Handheld unit. Arranging ect handheld unit. 
Mine is either a zoom h2 used on kijii for $70.althoigh this is a multitrack its best use is whole room mixes. Or my 32 track GarageBand program on my iPhone 4s with the im2 microphone. As well as the IRig 1/4" adaptor to go direct. You can do anything with that setup. 


Recording jams multitrack or proficient an album. Computer and min 8 in interface.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ampaholic said:


> I had looked at the Tascam but ended up with the Zoom H4N. I'm still finding my way around it but so far am pleased.
> I really liked what the Tascam offered but when it came right down to it I thought that for me fiddling around at home by myself the onboard guitar and amp sounds, combined with the portability of the Zoom, trumped the extra tracks and CD burner on the Tascam.
> i don't think there is any right answer with this stuff - just make your best guess and dive in!


I keep hearing good things about that H4N. I'm going to have to give it a closer look. Thanks, Steadfastly


----------

